

I put together a list of resources for preparing for interviews - ansimionescu
https://github.com/andreis/interview

======
minimaxir
FYI, deleting and resubmitting links is against HN rules. This is the third
time I've seen this one.

~~~
ansimionescu
Thank you. I thought I was hellbanned or something. Will behave now.

